# TT given a spruce for the New Year



## adz991 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just before i start happy new year to all the TT forum members and guests and hope you have all had a great christmas.

My TT has been seriously neglected over the last few months due to being busy preparing other peoples cars for the terrible weather while my own got the quick wash now and again, so i thought enough was enough and treat the TT to a full zaino special.

Process as follows, (in a nutshell)

Snowfoamed and left to dwell for 5 minutes and rinced, wheels cleaned using bilberry wheel cleaner
Car cleaned using 2 bucket method and rinced again
Car then Clayed using Zaino Z-18 claybar and autoglym spray lube, then rinced again and dried using miracle drying towel
dodo juice lime prime applied via G220 and a 3m black waffle pad before being buffed off by hand
Zaino Z-5 wax and Z-CS clear sealant 
windows cleaned with my own special formula :wink: 
tyres and arches cleaned and treated with autoglym rubber cleaner plus
exhausts polished with brilliant metal polish

and the pics

before ...




























then the wash process ...




























the worst the clay bar got










after claying and drying




























then the finished results














































Once again i hope everyone has had a great christmas and wish you all the best for 2010


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks stunning


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great. How long do you find the Z-CS lasts? I have never used it on my paintwork just my wheels and shuts etc.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Good to see it clean again i bet. And you did the exhaust tips too. :wink:


----------



## adz991 (Jan 20, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Looks great. How long do you find the Z-CS lasts? I have never used it on my paintwork just my wheels and shuts etc.


I would say it gives around 3-5 months good protection when used with the correct wash techniques, a Q7 i look after on a weekly basis has a coat of it on and so far after 2 months its still beading well after cleaning. But to be honest I think the harsh weather may have cut down the life span of it!


----------



## adz991 (Jan 20, 2009)

bobski said:


> Good to see it clean again i bet. And you did the exhaust tips too. :wink:


It sure was, was short lived it snowed the day after and its filthy now again. O of course the exhaust tips should be done, finshes off the job!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

adz991 said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. How long do you find the Z-CS lasts? I have never used it on my paintwork just my wheels and shuts etc.
> ...


Is that 3-5 months with a single coat?


----------



## adz991 (Jan 20, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> adz991 said:
> 
> 
> > ahaydock said:
> ...


Yes I only have one coat on mine and the Q7 definatly only has 1 coat on, I would recommend applying a wax first though and apply the Z-CS over the top for added durability.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job mate a chance to clean the car would be a nice cant see mine gettind done any time soon [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice job mate a chance to clean the car would be a nice cant see mine gettind done any time soon [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Driving me nuts! I've got lots of new stuff to try out on my car. I was hoping snow wasn't one of them!


----------



## adz991 (Jan 20, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice job mate a chance to clean the car would be a nice cant see mine gettind done any time soon [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I no, its a nightmare for an ocd cleaner like me. Cant wait till the weather brightens up and can run a gentle machine polish over it and remove all the annoying little swirls that have appeared!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

adz991 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job mate a chance to clean the car would be a nice cant see mine gettind done any time soon [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


I might have to take the Golfto the local hand car wash


----------



## adz991 (Jan 20, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> adz991 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


What!!!! I was half tempted yesterday but i would rather wait until the weekend and turn my drive into an ice patch doing it myself! ha


----------

